

DIY Traffic Calming - onreact-com
http://www.wormworks.com/roadwitch/index.html

======
tjic
"Traffic Calming" strikes me as a bug, not a feature.

I can do "phone calming" but disconnecting a phone for a few hours each day.

I can do "mail calming" by threatening the postal delivery guy.

I can do "mall calming" by super glueing the locks in the doors.

Roads are engineered to get people from point A to point B while minimizing
wasted time.

Traffic calming is aimed at undoing that engineering.

Boo.

~~~
pohl
Residential streets are not designed for throughput. You make city-planning
sound one-dimensional.

Maybe you don't have children.

~~~
mmt
_You make city-planning sound one-dimensional._

"If the shoe fits.."

A cafe on the corner doesn't sound residential, but, rather, mixed use at
best.

More to the point, everywhere that I've seen traffic "calmed," the issue
appears to be that there are no roads nearby designed for throughput, or, if
they are, they are patently inadequate.

The other difficulty is that past city planning doesn't always line up with
current city behavior.

------
onreact-com
Please DO NOT REMOVE my URLs.

This is not the same story as changed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=827719>

How can you cripple a popular submission like that? This amounts to
censorship.

